# Router Jumps



## windrider (Oct 11, 2010)

I am attempting to make a mission style bed. The foot board calls for me to make twenty mortises along two 5 inch wide boards. I then glue the boards together. The slats are then put down the mortise. I make cuts two inches wide and ten inches long using a straight cut router bit. The first several cuts are fine but at some point the the router seems to jump. It tears the sides of the cuts and sometimes tears out the wood. I am using red oak. I just sent the router bit out to be sharpened. Is the problem a dull router bit, messed up wood grain or just bad technique?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

N/A, the trick is to rout a dado the length of the boards and cut some spacers to fill the area between the slats. Once it is glued up you wont even notice.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I suspect, with a stick that big, you're hand routing?
And if you are, 2 edge guides (one on each side of the work) will trap the router on the stick. Now, with you in control (not the router controlling you) the cutter won't smash into the mortice wall.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" using a straight cut router bit " = it sounds like you are using the wrong type of router bit, you need to use a bit that will lift the chips out of the slot and use your vac pickup tube on your router to suck the chips out and away..

Most all straight router bits will just let the chips go around and around and at some point the router will jump over them..

MLCS solid carbide router bits

====



windrider said:


> I am attempting to make a mission style bed. The foot board calls for me to make twenty mortises along two 5 inch wide boards. I then glue the boards together. The slats are then put down the mortise. I make cuts two inches wide and ten inches long using a straight cut router bit. The first several cuts are fine but at some point the the router seems to jump. It tears the sides of the cuts and sometimes tears out the wood. I am using red oak. I just sent the router bit out to be sharpened. Is the problem a dull router bit, messed up wood grain or just bad technique?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

They,ve said it all, but, the industrial way is what Mike suggested and also the way I have done it.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

derek willis said:


> They,ve said it all, but, the industrial way is what Mike suggested and also the ay I have done it.


Derek

I've never seen it done that way in industry, far too much cleaning up for volume production. Thos guys use Rye or Bacchi multi slot mortisers or Maka muklti-head mortisers. In small batch work I'd do it using a hand router, straight cutter, slot jig (a saddle-style jig gives much better support for the base of the router) , guide bush and vacuum to clear the waste produced - or alternatively on a square chisel mortiser

Regards

Phil


----------



## windrider (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. All are true. (Hand held router and long cuts). THe "chips" did pile up quickly. Will get a up spirl bit and stronger side bar guides. Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

N/A, this method is recommended by the Woodsmith Shop as seen on PBS and I think you may be able to watch the video on their site. It has also been recommended by Wood magazine.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Phil P said:


> Derek
> 
> I've never seen it done that way in industry, far too much cleaning up for volume production. Thos guys use Rye or Bacchi multi slot mortisers or Maka muklti-head mortisers. In small batch work I'd do it using a hand router, straight cutter, slot jig (a saddle-style jig gives much better support for the base of the router) , guide bush and vacuum to clear the waste produced - or alternatively on a square chisel mortiser
> 
> ...


Perhas you haven't, but when I visited "Reprodux" furniture factory, that's the way they did it, and when fitting staircase spindles to strings and handrails it is done that way as well, even supplied ready cut in most cases.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Mike said:


> N/A, this method is recommended by the Woodsmith Shop as seen on PBS and I think you may be able to watch the video on their site. It has also been recommended by Wood magazine.


This was on the Woodsmith Shop episode that aired on 9-20-2010 at least on Direct TV. I still have it saved. It's on their site season 4 episode #401 Craftsman Coffee Table.

Free Woodworking Plans, Downloads and Videos - Woodsmith Shop


----------

